# Here's an extended pic



## fmj (Nov 24, 2009)

[attachment=0:3q08wgcm]wasatch buck nov 25 2010 340.JPG[/attachment:3q08wgcm]


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice buck.


----------



## EmptyNet (Mar 17, 2008)

Did you by chance measure him from ear to ear?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice buck there. congrats


----------



## fmj (Nov 24, 2009)

No but his horns are 25 1/4 " sure his ears are verry close


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

very nice. Can you say about where you shot him? Salt lake, davis ,weber,boxelder?


----------



## fmj (Nov 24, 2009)

Salt lake


----------



## littlebuck (Mar 16, 2008)

VERY NICE


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

Congrats on a beautiful buck! Glad to see someone had some success up there!


----------



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

Great Buck bud


----------



## fmj (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks for the congrats everybody, hope u enjoyed. Marry Christmas !


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Now that's what I call a great early Christmas present lol Congrats!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Very nice! So, was he in the rutting spirit when you found him?


----------



## fmj (Nov 24, 2009)

Yes he was


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

fmj said:


> Yes he was


The obvious follow up question being, did that enable you to get closer while he was less attentive?


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> fmj said:
> 
> 
> > Yes he was
> ...


Objection, the lawyer is leading the plaintiff. :mrgreen: By the way, very nice deer.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

jahan said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > fmj said:
> ...


I checked with the mods, it does not violate rules in leading, badgering or talking about deer sex, therefore objection overturned. :mrgreen:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> > Huge29 said:
> ...


BTW, do you know those girls in your avatar? I was just wondering why you have that avatar, was it a side bet for the Utah game? Anyways, I may have to contact Berg and Gutswat, we obviously have a corrupt courtroom.  :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

jahan said:


> BTW, do you know those girls in your avatar? I was just wondering why you have that avatar, was it a side bet for the Utah game? Anyways, I may have to contact Berg and Gutswat, we obviously have a corrupt courtroom.  :mrgreen: :lol:


don't know them, I think they are huntingbuddy's sisters, from a wager I lost.


----------



## fmj (Nov 24, 2009)

Yes it helped of course!


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Nice buck!! Seeing them still never gets old. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

That's a dang nice buck! Congrats!


----------



## wayner33 (Dec 11, 2007)

Outstanding job! He looks old. Did you look at his teeth?


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I swear I've seen ten or more pictures of different bucks in that same spot or I guess there could be a lot of oak up there on the front. lol Great looking buck!


----------



## fmj (Nov 24, 2009)

Young buck teeth not wore at all my guess 4 1/2 
To 5


----------

